# mammoth 2500



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey guys, happy new year too you all, does anyone rate mammoth 2500 by interactive nutrition? i used it about a year ago and got good results, is there any other good meal replacement which gives you around 1200cals per serving, and not one which is just full of cheap bulkers and sugars, and whats the cheapest supplement site ?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hey mate i used this a couple of years ago,....

at the time i thort it was the business, eating every 3-4 hours with one of these inbetween....(tho it did affect the next meal as its a lil heavy!!).....

the weight piled on but when i look at pics of me mid cycle after a few months using this i looked a rate mess,.....

i cant remember the macros of it but i do remember being shocked at the amount of simple carbs,....

i just measure out whey and oats now ......

oh and dont forget the 1250 cals you get from mammoth is when its mixed with milk,(full fat too if i remember!) and a lot of lads dont touch too much dairy,....


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

1200cals per serving is to much, i would stick with something wich alot of lads use, and is very effective.. "n-large" has something like 600cals per serving and something like 54g of protein


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

*hey there raikey ..*

*
so do you just mix your whey protein and oats together in a blender on there own,or do you add anything else like olive oil or fruit or anything..*

*
what stuff do you use and how much,also whats the nutrition value if you don t mind.......*

*
cheers bud...*

*
*


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

If you are gonna put oats in a shake ots best to soak them overnight in milk or water.

If you go to www.myprotein.co.uk you can formulate your own bulker, I recommend using the barley oats and a good whey/cassien mix, you can even add flax powder too for EFA's. I wouldn't add a sweetener but add fruit to the mix instead.

hth

SD


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

> *hey there raikey ..*
> 
> *so do you just mix your whey protein and oats together in a blender on there own,or do you add anything else like olive oil or fruit or anything..*
> 
> ...


Hey Jay!....

i use two 25 grm scoops of whey (dymatize elite ATM)

and the oats are just 2-3 scoops of porridge oats spun round in a blender dry for a min,.........

i put it all in a shaker with water , leave it for 5-10 mins and just drink it,...


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

*n1 cheers..*

*
yeah i v just put my breakfast to the test today, i was dreading it but i got a shock it was easy to get down, 5 mins start to finish and i m thinking its a good start to the day.. plus i felt real good mentally and very energetic, while i was not training 2 weetaibx was me done, i never have an appetite in the mornings...*

*
*

*
1 and a half scoops whey elite strawberry 40g protein..*

*
60 grams oats ( 2 heaped scoops )*

*
1 bannana*

*
a tea spoon of olive oil....*

*
all in a pint of skimmed milk...*

*
*

*
no lumps quite smooth and tastey, cheers .....*

*
i m not to clued up on good fats, thats what i m trying to sus out now, thats why i just put a bit olive oil in hehehe...*

*
*


----------



## kas1436114505 (Aug 6, 2005)

ive been using this stuff for 4 months now, like raikey said this stuff is strong and u do put on sme extra weight as the carbs are just to high, am gona switch to nlarge after this buket finishes. lol, but i have to say if ur on a an all out bulk then this is the stufft to use.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

*sorry shudda put this in my previous replie..*

*
sportsdr......*

*
anychance of telling me what the diffrence is between normal oatmel*

*
and barley oats.......*

*
and anychance of a bit info on the flax powder....*

*
cheers bud...*

*
*


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

> *sorry shudda put this in my previous replie..*
> 
> *sportsdr......*
> 
> ...


Cut & paste from My protein

Barley Oats:

Activated Barley is manufactured through a patented process that increases the beta-glucan content by 94 per cent.

The fibre from the Activated Barley also forms a gelatinous medium creating a stable, steady release of nutrients, which include high levels of the antioxidant and oxygen scavenger super oxide dismutase. It also has a 5.6 per cent omega-3 content and 4.6 per cent omega 6 content within its micronutrient profile. All in all it has a superb nutritional profile.

As Activated Barley has a VERY low GI of between 20-30 the energy will be released much slower than a high GI carbohydrate such as Dextrose.

I think they are much the same, just that Barley oats have more of all the good stuff.

What did you want to know about flax?

C&P from My Protein

Flax Seed Powder contains essential fatty acids (EFAs), which may offer somebenefit in lowering cholesterol, decreasing platelet aggregation and insulin resistance. Some small studies have found that Flax Seed Powder can lower serum cholesterol levels. It is free of sugars, soy, dairy, fillers, flavors, and preservatives.

HTH

SD


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

*all i needed to know thanks sportsdr, been reading up alot on efa and fats ...ta*


----------

